# IBS vs. PMS?



## ses8705 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here, but I'm getting rather tired of going to the doctor so I thought I would see if I could get some ideas from fellow sufferers







. I've had stomach problems off and on for a long time. Mostly C, but some D as well, that's usually worst in the morning and gets better as the days goes on. I've also had other random symptoms that come and go: pain in my right side, sometimes pain or pressure in the lower back or pelvic area, gas, nausea, cramps, fatigue, and so on. I get really stressed around the holidays so my symptoms started to get really bad in late November, my stools also started to change and I noticed a little blood. So I freaked out and went to the doctor. Long story short, I had a colonoscopy in late December and was officially diagnosed with IBS-C. They didn't see anything else except a little tear near my rectum that had caused the blood. Recommended fiber for regularity. After the colonoscopy, I felt great for a few weeks, BMs were normal, drank a lot of water, took fiber pretty regularly, and stomach pains got better. They slowly started coming back, and I did notice that I'd have the worst pains a couple weeks before menstruation, which were mostly confined to my side, hip area and pelvic area, and they improved upon starting menstruation. That seems pretty typical of IBS though. In February that pains went away but I started feeling really light headed most of the time and tired. Went back to the doctor and had bloodwork done. Came back normal. Within the past couple weeks, I've had the C flare up again and my stools have started to look weird again (skinnier, undigested food, etc). I got bad about taking fiber for a couple of months and wasn't drinking as much as I should. I just started making a concerted effort again this week. This week only, I've noticed pressure in the vaginal/rectal area as well. No stomach pain, hip or vaginal pain, also no burning pain when urinating or blood, just pressure. I feel like there is something down there blocking up my system. I've been urinating more frequently (which might be due to the fact that I've been making a concerted effort to drink more water). When I have a BM, it feels normal coming out but the stools are a mix of regular size and skinnier. I also feel like I can't completely empty my bladder when I have a BM. I know I am getting close to starting my menstrual cycle, so I'm wondering if that has something to do with it. Would this new symptom possibly be IBS, or another PMS symptom? Should I be concerned that it has something to do with my ovaries? I had an examination about a year ago when I first started having more stomach problems and the doctor didn't see anything unusual. I'm 25 but not sexually active, so I don't have regular Pap smears, but the doctor hasn't seen the need to order one. I'd appreciate any insight as I decide what to do next! The only thing I've done differently is start taking more fiber and drinking more water, but this pressure is pretty new. Thanks!


----------



## ses8705 (Apr 5, 2012)

One more thing, is a hemorrhoid a possibility? I've noticed some itching in addition to the pressure. I don't really have pain during BMs though.


----------



## lion heart (Sep 10, 2011)

It's pretty normal for IBS and PMS to work together to make your life miserable. I get weird pressure like that too, so you aren't alone. I always thought that it was a combination of gas (from IBS and PMS) and cervical sensitivity (from hormones), both of which are pretty normal; I don't think the source is ovarian. If you've gotten a tear in the past, it's possible you've just gotten another one. I never feel any pain when I get a little tear, but they itch while they heal. A hemorrhoid might explain some of the pressure issues, but with your C I imagine a hemorrhoid would be more painful and obvious.I wouldn't be too concerned unless you're getting unusual pelvic pain, but if you can access a doctor it might be worth the peace of mind to go.


----------

